# masterbuilt smoker wont stay on---help!



## lakegurl (Oct 31, 2015)

Last time I used the smoker it worked perfect.  Plugged it in the power and heat lights up but immediately goes off then the display says ch31 and then 4 zero's.   I is 60 degrees here today.  I have had the smoker for 2 years now but it has only been used 6 times.  This is crap


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2015)

Call Masterbuilt and describe the problem. Even though it is out of warranty, they frequently send no charge parts as there customer service is pretty good. They sent me a replacement coil, n/c, on a 4 year old unit...JJ


----------



## jsdspif (Nov 1, 2015)

Just clicked on this because I have a digital MES so I'm always curious about posts with problems . I haven't heard of this problem before , as far as the ch31 and then the 4 zeroes . Def. sounds like some sort of error code . When you get it figured out please post it . Curious to find what it is .


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

lakegurl said:


> Last time I used the smoker it worked perfect.  Plugged it in the power and heat lights up but immediately goes off then the display says ch31 and then 4 zero's.   I is 60 degrees here today.  I have had the smoker for 2 years now but it has only been used 6 times.  This is crap


I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 for over 3 years and it still works great. But from some of the posts I've read I'm always prepared for it not to switch on every Spring when I roll it out of my garage. I think maybe mine continues to work without problems is that I keep it in my garage when I'm not using it. The only few times I've left it outside overnight has been during dry weather when I haven't felt like cleaning it after finishing a smoke. I leave it until the next day and then back in the garage it goes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2015)

Must be lucky, My 4 year old 40 sat outside on the balcony, no cover, with just a Gladware container over the electronics. I use a brick to hold it on. Wind, heavy Rain and up to 2 feet of snow, Never had an issue other than a damp coil tripping the GFI...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 1, 2015)

My Smoker sits (covered with a Masterbuilt cover) on my covered patio all 12 months of the year, which is on the north side of house and I have never experienced a problem from that.


----------

